# Specific Gravity/Overcrowding



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello,

What should the specific gravity be in a Reef and Fish tank. 
46 gal Bowfront. 10gal Sump.
Overflow setup. 

Also, What is the minimum size tank for a Naso and can they be in the same tank with a Yellow tang?

Corals: Frogspawn, Leather, Hammer, Ricordia Mushroom, Colony polyp, Brain...

Thank you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've found Nasos and Yellows to get along okay usually, since the Nasos tend to be off in their own little world most of the time anyway. However, they get well over a foot long, so you won't keep one in a 46 gallon tank for very long.

1.024-25 is good at 77F.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

minimum size for two tangs IMO is 125, although the Naso is one of the largest tangs (18inches) so I would up that to a wider tank maybe 180 gallons with a width of 24 inches.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

people like their SP at differnt levels, i keep both my tanks at 1.025 like the atlantic,only because my fish guy delivers my water from the ocean. so it depends on what fish, corals and inverts you have. if you go lower you increase your oxygen level. IMO anywere from 1.022 to 1.025-28 (on the 28 depends on what you have)


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

oh yea i forgot to ask, old salt, IYO i would like to add a sohoal tang, what should i do?


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

So I got rid of the Naso and got a Percula and a Maroon...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Good work, I'm glad you did the right thing, if there is ANY thing else you need to know, let us know... My guess would be you have a lot of empty space in that tank right now, what fish would you like?


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

I really like clownfish. I hope the maroon and the percula can get along...

I also got an LTA but they dont seem to be interested in it. I was hoping one of them would host it. Anyway, problem is that you really cant put clowns in the same tank. Although, I have seen more than one clown in the same tank before...Who knows? I wanted to get a sandsifting Goby but I hear tat the LTA would eat him if he got a hold of him...


What other fish suggesions do you have??


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

hey maverick, if you dont watch it you maroone will get this big, and you will have to get an anemone this big too   they are so awsome, hope you will enjoy them as much as i do :wink:


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

WOW!! 
Beautiful Pic! How did you get the LTA there?? Is that a good place for mine too??How do you know if the LTA is healthy and not dying?? My clowns wont go near him much though...Pretty disappointed. Did I make a mistake buying the LTA??


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

The truth is i went through three LTAs before I bought this one. I believe she beat them up to death.she never let them go any where, she would push them into the corner on lock down.
I purchased this one placed it on the live rock, under her now. and she climbed up the glass. She walked all over the tank ther at the top. From the drop box to the front of the tank. When she got back around to were she is now i placed a power-head in at the other end of the tank, near the bottom. To bring an up-lift at the end she is at and shes been there ever since.
I filter feed, I feed her silver sides and minos, and I have seen the clowns give her clam, spectrum and shrimp, so she is well fed and as you can see heathy. 
My clowns are happy too, they laid a lot of eggs up there next to the anemone


sorry about the double pics, im still learning how to send them


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

How does the setup look?? Need some constructive criticism. Also, what should I bee adding next to give the tank some color and life? I added a beautiful 12 head torch coral and its doing great. Mushrooms maybe? Is the rock set up ok? I wanted to give the fish room to go in and out and I also wanted to set up the right reef so I'm torn?

Any help would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Nobody can say your tank this your tank that, make it the way you like it. As for corals you have to do research because they can nd will sting each other. Is the anemone walking around? If it is you might want to use cation so it doent sting others. Go on line and check into the do's and dont's on each coral. IMO your tank looks real good  
The blue makes it real bright and new, I perfer the black side and let the algea grow for the fish that graze, graze on it.
I like the maroone gold, perfect size to start out with, about the same size my female was when i got her.
Looks grerat keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!!


The LTA is stayiong where it is. No movement really. I just want to make sure I can tell when and if it is dying so it wont pollute my whole tank!

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

You will be able to tell. It will be all shriveled up. Almost like it was burned. It will have pieces floating off of it too, it will look like crap.


----------



## maverick (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow. I guess thats a good enough indication...

Thanks


----------

